

Ask HN: In Houston TX for the week - startup related meetups? - lifeisstillgood

I am in Houston for this week at a conference (cnx.org - on open education publishing).  Anyway, I may get some free time and would want to make good use of that - so any suggestions, from popping in to offices or demos would be welcome.&#60;p&#62;Oddly I arranged a meetups on other forums, just never crossed my mind to ask here.
======
lifeisstillgood
Just so I can find the thread again ...

